# Croatia - without car license!



## AustCroa (May 3, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently driving in Croatia on Australian license, and yesterday my wallet was lost / stolen (left it at cafe and unfortunately wasn't there when i returned  ) - anyhow, an hour of canceling credit cards later, im now working on replacing my license which is going to take *minimum* 2 weeks and i need to return the car!! What are the fines for unlicensed driving and is there any think i can do to help my case if i am pulled over? (i actually have an older license which is expired - but a couple of years ago)

Thanks!


----------

